# UK - Shed owners warned wire on windows could hurt burglars



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

*Police have told residents to stop putting wire mesh on their garden shed windows - because they could be sued if a burglar is injured. *
A spate of thefts in several towns and villages in Kent and Surrey over the past few months led to many householders taking action to protect their property.

Some have been warned by police that using wire mesh to reinforce shed windows was ''dangerous'' and could lead to criminals claiming compensation if they ''hurt themselves''.

Thieves target sheds to steal lawnmowers, power drills, bicycles and a variety of DIY tools.

Thomas Cooper, of Tatsfield, Surrey, used wire mesh to protect three of his garden sheds after two break-ins over the past four years. He decided to take action after reports of a rise in garden raids in the area.

Mr Cooper said: "I reinforced my shed windows with wire mesh, but was told by the police I had to be very careful because thieves can actually sue you if they get hurt. 
''It is ridiculous that the law protects them even though they are breaking it."

Last month Samantha Cullum, a mother-of-three, of Brasted, near Sevenoaks in Kent, had her whole shed stolen when thieves lifted it on to a lorry.

She said: "We had some tools stolen every now and again, but this time they took the entire shed - I couldn't believe it."

Dave Bishop, of Tatsfield, said: "The law is so stupid, and you never know what decision judges are going to make. People do get fed up with these people trying to help themselves to things which you have worked hard to gather together."

Pc John Lee, a crime reduction officer for Tandridge, said: "We are constantly advising home owners to protect their property and the contents of their shed or garage, however, a commonsense approach needs to be taken.

"To properly secure your sheds, Surrey Police strongly advises people to invest in items such as good-quality locks and bolts, and not to resort to homemade devices, as this could cause injury."

A police source added: "Homemade devices can cause injury and there have been cases where criminals have sued for injuries they have suffered while committing a criminal act.

''We are advising people to do whatever they can to protect their property, but wire mesh is not one of the suggestions we would make."

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

This is nothing new, the laws are stupid. Buddy from work had his house broken into while at work and since he lives out in the country he leaves one of his big dogs in the house when he leaves for work. They lured all the outside dogs away and then broke into the house, big mistake as the other irish wolfhound inside decided to use the burglars arm as a chew toy. Guy from work ended up getting sued as he didnt have the proper signage for having the guard dog and the criminal got off with nothing.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

It blows my mind that our justice is so assbackwards. you break the law you get compensation, you defend your home or try to, you get in trouble. I say go back to chaining them to the walls.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't know what's more rediculous - the law, or using wire mesh to deter theft.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

> Some have been warned by police that using wire mesh to reinforce shed windows was ''dangerous'' and could lead to criminals claiming compensation if they ''hurt themselves''.


That line..... SERIOUSLY....urgh.

I think it's a good time to be digging keep holes in the backyard and laying out markers with IR LED's with a NVG cam in the backyard and string for day time marking. The IR markers are so you know where the dig holes are for your protection while you're doing conntiual backyard relandscaping. If some bump-in-the-night guy comes by to your shed and falls into the marked areas
then leave the SOB in there.  Makr sure you tarp up the areas before hand and if someone still walks over the string lined, stick post marked w/IR LED's, and tarp covered areas at night I say let then stya down there. 

The laws seriously are messed up. Tho yah it's just stuff in an external building but what if you mesh wired your own house windows and stored your gear inside you home where you live?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> It blows my mind that our justice is so assbackwards. you break the law you get compensation, you defend your home or try to, you get in trouble. I say go back to chaining them to the walls.


All-season shed moat stocked with pihrana's and a bunch of heaters to cover you over the winter time.


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

Pet tiger.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

RoryM said:


> Pet tiger.


Make sure you put this up though ....


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Makes me wonder now, what is the best bio-defense you can keep in your home? What happens if someone comes and tries to steal say your livestock nd gets injured? Like say ummm someone gets chomskied by 6-7 pihiranahas while trying to steal them or gets biten by a poisonoius snake/spider? Could the criminal sue you after breaking your window, breaking into your home, stealing livestock and then getting biten by it?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Make sure you put this up though ....


 We need a redesign of that warning poster. Anyone with photoshop skills?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Makes me wonder now, what is the best bio-defense you can keep in your home? What happens if someone comes and tries to steal say your livestock nd gets injured? Like say ummm someone gets chomskied by 6-7 pihiranahas while trying to steal them or gets biten by a poisonoius snake/spider? Could the criminal sue you after breaking your window, breaking into your home, stealing livestock and then getting biten by it?


You are joking, but in this country criminal can do it...

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

